# Strikeforce: Alistair Overeem vs Fabricio Werdum



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow wow wow wow, I am super excited for this fight.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Fabricio will win again. The Reem unfortunately has no chance against the Jiu Jitsu Expert, specially if it goes to the ground.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Going to bet HUGE on Alistair when the event comes closer.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

This is gonna be a one sided beatdown!


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

250 on Overeem


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

These odds make me want to put a sneaky bet on Werdum.


----------



## smxweekly (Apr 11, 2011)

i see this Werdum by submission


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Love the pictures


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

rul3z said:


> Fabricio will win again. *The Reem unfortunately has no chance* against the Jiu Jitsu Expert, specially if it goes to the ground.


:confused02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Pretty shitty odds for Werdum actually, seeing as he killed Emelianenko's undefeated record in the first round in his last bout. 

Still an easy money with The Reem. Remember Arlovski vs Werdum? This is pretty much Arlovski 5.0 vs Werdum.


----------



## blaire1200 (May 24, 2011)

ditto, this is gonna be an exciting fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

1 million on Werdum. Not convinced he takes the fight but Werdum is arguably the best grappler in the HW division and is every bit as good in his specialty as Overeem is at his (stand up). Werdum is a big strong guy and his striking is ever improving. If Werdum can pull Overeem down he can easily win this fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

You know that ain't gonna Toxie


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I think Werdum is gonna give Reem more nightmares than people think. His ground game is on another level, and we all know Reem doesn't avoid punches very well. I think Reem would get TKO'd by JDS just like werdum did, so I see them fairly evenly matched.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...This is a tough match to call. Werdum already has the mind edge over Alistair with an Armbar win but that was years ago in Pride. Overeem has become a monster with top notch K-1 striking skills. I doubt Werdum will get lucky again and bait Alistair into his guard like he did Fedor. I doubt Overeem would make that mistake considering he already had his arm snatched by Werdum once. If Fabricio doesn't get it to the ground quickly, chances are he will get caught with a big shot or 2 and it's game over. If Alistair throws something wild like a high knee or kick and gets taken down, it's all Werdum's fight if he can keep Overeem down. It will be a fascinating fight...


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

One thing that makes Reem extremely dangerous with mma rules, is the clinch game. Double hands around Werdums head, with Reem knees....that's just scary.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

box said:


> One thing that makes Reem extremely dangerous with mma rules, is the clinch game. Double hands around Werdums head, with Reem knees....that's just scary.


Yeah, sucks they can't use double hands in K-1.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Yeah, sucks they can't use double hands in K-1.


It was the smartest move in Combat History by the Japanese :thumb02:


----------



## akistar (Jan 2, 2011)

New Hightlight Alistar Overeem "The Reem" Hightlight 2011 HD 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VLt-1TBS1o


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

All in on The Reem.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

1 million on Overeem.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

600,000 on overeem


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

7 milions on The Reem! :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Overeem wins the decision...



> Round 1 - Leon Roberts calls the second quarterfinal heavyweight grand prix bout of the night. Both fighters change levels. Werdum leads with a high kick, but it's shrugged off by Overeem, who closes the distance. Werdum tags Overeem coming in, and then lands to the body. Werdum shoots from the open with a takedown and gets nothing. He follows with a kick and gets tripped. Another takedown attempt fails miserably. Then another. Werdum butt-scooting to the great dismay of the audience. Werdum with an inside leg kick. Then another shot fails. Werdum asks Overeem to come and get him, Overeem says no way. Overeem lands to the body then follows with a knee. Werdum chases after him with swinging punches getting nothing. Werdum closes then pulls guard, but Overeem stands out of it. Werdum chases with punches and gets nothing. Another charge and guard-pull, and another nothing for Werdum. But he is throwing off Overeem's rhythm. Werdum clinches and throws a knee, and Overeem trips him to the mat, standing overhead with his arms outstretched. A body shot from Overeem drops Werdum, but Werdum waves no-no. Werdum is now begging Overeem to follow him to the mat after a failed shot. Predictably, Overeem is saying no. Overeem lands a huge knee to the advancing Werdum and peels off. Werdum again charges and manages to lock in his first guard position of the night, but time is up. MMAjunkie.com scores the round 10-9 for Overeem.
> 
> Round 2 - Werdum punches into a clinch and throes a knee. But the knee Overeem throws actually hurts. You know what happens from here. But on the next exchange, Werdum catches a Overeem knee and nearly lands on top. Overeem rights himself and gets swarmed by punches. Overeem lands a big hook to the body and head. Every time Overeem catches Werdum with a big shot, a takedown attempt ensues, and it's met by a standup. Overeem is tagging Werdum with big shots, nearly dropping him. This time, he lands in Werdum's guard, and the audience boos. Both fighters just hanging out here. Werdum hiking his legs up. Overeem postures then stands up. Werdum gets up with great difficulty. He still throws, but Overeem lands the better shots and prompts another takedown attempt. Another Overeem knee crumples Werdum, and they're stalled in guard. Werdum's legs getting busy now. Not much ground and pound coming from Overeem. Bell rings with boos and a happy couple in guard. MMAjunkie.com scores the round 10-9 for Overeem for two in the bag.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/24035/strikeforce-overeem-vs-werdum-play-by-play-and-live-results.mma


----------

